# Handouts - Crowdfunding Paramedic School



## NomadicMedic (Aug 7, 2015)

People asking for handouts with gofundme to go to paramedic school make me sick.

Fill out a FAFSA form or get a part time job like the rest of us did. 

Nobody owes you a living. Work for it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Lol. Gofundme is a gateway for everyone now. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 7, 2015)

I like free money. Where do I sign up


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 8, 2015)

What about people just asking for money?  Because I could always use more.  And hey!  At least it's honest when I say "give me money that I haven't earned because I'm lazy and don't want to put in any effort or take responsibility for myself."  Can't go wrong with honesty, right?


----------



## DogzRule (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure these are just scam artists picking a "reason" that they think will work on people's sympathy or empathy.  They aren't going to collect thousands of dollars on gofundme and then use it for school.  It's the new stand by the on/off ramp with a cardboard "will work for food" sign.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't really have a problem with it. I mean yeah, there have been plenty of times I've seen gofundme campaigns that made me wonder "really? why the hell would anybody just hand over their hard earned money to you for that?". 

But....it's completely voluntary and if someone decides they want to give money to a cause that I think is stupid, well, more power to them.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

Sure beats a street corner.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Sure beats a street corner.



But the street corners pay so well... 

In all seriousness though, I don't understand why people don't save up money. I saved enough money to be able to pay for EMT school right out of high school (1,000 dollars seemed so much back then) and now I've saved enough money to pay for medic school. If you budget good enough and show some restraint in purchases you can easily save money for these types of things.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> But the street corners pay so well...
> 
> In all seriousness though, I don't understand why people don't save up money. I saved enough money to be able to pay for EMT school right out of high school (1,000 dollars seemed so much back then) and now I've saved enough money to pay for medic school. If you budget good enough and show some restraint in purchases you can easily save money for these types of things.



You mean work hard and take care of yourself? Oh the horror.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2015)

I thought there was no way people would crowdfund paramedic school.  I was wrong, there are pages and pages of paramedic school campaigns.

I find it tacky, but it's 2015.  Maybe it will soon be the norm.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 8, 2015)

It IS pretty tacky. Paramedic school is not a particularly noble endeavor, nor is it outside the financial reach of most.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2015)

@CALEMT is going to be starting a gofundme for a chlamydia test that he really needs. He would like everyone to donate as soon as possible..


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> @CALEMT is going to be starting a gofundme for a chlamydia test that he really needs. He would like everyone to donate as soon as possible..



I thought we were friends...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> I thought we were friends...


We are, but since you invited me to the beach we need to fix some issues first haha


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> We are, but since you invited me to the beach we need to fix some issues first haha



Well I must have got it from you so...


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 8, 2015)

What does overcoming obstacles on one's own do? It makes a person feel proud, strong, and well equipped and confident to face obstacles that lie ahead.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 8, 2015)

MMiz said:


> I find it tacky, but it's 2015. * Maybe it will soon be the norm.*


Not necessarily gofundme (though it's common use for trivial things is a pretty good indicator of whats going on) but wanting something for nothing is, more and more, the normal state of things. 

There is only so long that you can tell people that they can have whatever they want, do whatever they want, be taken care of whenever they want, are always winners, are all special, will always be bailed out, will never face any consequences and that it is, always, without a doubt the OTHER GUY'S FAULT before things get squirrelly.

Welcome to America.  Land of the crybabies and home of the handout.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 8, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Welcome to America.  Land of the crybabies and home of the handout.



And what is really so sad about it is how quickly things changed.

Read Tom Brokaw's book "The Greatest Generation" and compare it to today's culture.

Hell, I just turned 40 (yeah, I know that sounds almost dead to a lot of you) and I think the generation gap between people my age and my kids is probably the greatest that has ever existed. When I grew up I had to split wood for heat and bail hay and take care of cows and horses to make money for my wrestling shoes and pretty much anything else I wanted that wasn't a bare necessity. I never had pizza delivered until I joined the military and moved away from home. My wife grew up on a farm and they literally ate only what they grew and raised and didn't even have a telephone. Our dates (or "hookups") were school dances and basketball games and bonfires that our friends and us would build on farmer's fields out off the backroads.  Not everyone lived like that when I was a kid, but it wasn't uncommon, either.

Nowadays, my kids whine that they don't have the newest iPad and that their favorite show isn't on Netflix yet and that my truck doesn't have wifi in it. I don't begrudge my kids for it - it's all they know - but the difference is what it is.

I know I probably sound like some crotchety old dude (almost as bad as @DEmedic, maybe ), but that's just the truth.


----------



## Household6 (Aug 8, 2015)

It's so fun to look around the classrooms after 8 weeks and guess who's schoolin' on their parents' dime... 

I watched this gofundme to it's completion..


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 8, 2015)

Household6 said:


> It's so fun to look around the classrooms after 8 weeks and guess who's schoolin' on their parents' dime...
> 
> I watched this gofundme to it's completion..


Sweet baby Jesus. I was able to ignore the requests for paramedic school and just move on with my life, but that one made the bile rise up in my throat a little bit. 

Whatever I guess. People will spend their own money on all manner of stupid things. It doesn't affect me, but I still wish I hadn't clicked on that link.


----------



## Household6 (Aug 8, 2015)

Everyone needs a hairless cat, you funcrusher..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 9, 2015)

Remi said:


> And what is really so sad about it is how quickly things changed.
> 
> Read Tom Brokaw's book "The Greatest Generation" and compare it to today's culture.
> 
> ...




I'm an old crotchety ****. I'm still think you should work for it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 9, 2015)

Household6 said:


> I watched this gofundme to it's completion..



A hairless cat so we don't have to deal with the dander and hair which causes allergies...methinks someone did not do their homework, as I often have to school my cat owning friends when I tell them I cannot come inside and they reply with "the cat is in the other room and I vacuumed extra good just for you". Umm, it is not the hair which triggers the response, with cats it is the proteins from the saliva and the skin shedding. So unless you get me a mouthless, skinless cat that is not on a dinner plate in China, then no deal!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2015)

Household6 said:


> It's so fun to look around the classrooms after 8 weeks and guess who's schoolin' on their parents' dime...
> 
> I watched this gofundme to it's completion..



My parents paid for my medic school. I graduated valedictorian. 

Who pays for it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> My parents paid for my medic school. I graduated valedictorian.
> 
> Who pays for it doesn't make any difference.



It does if you're begging for it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 9, 2015)

chaz90 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. I was able to ignore the requests for paramedic school and just move on with my life, but that one made the bile rise up in my throat a little bit.
> 
> Whatever I guess. People will spend their own money on all manner of stupid things. It doesn't affect me, but I still wish I hadn't clicked on that link.



You made me look.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 9, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> My parents paid for my medic school. I graduated valedictorian.
> 
> Who pays for it doesn't make any difference.



I see nothing wrong with parents paying. It shows that they love and support you. 
I, personally,  have trouble with people asking total strangers for money.


----------



## khaysley (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't see it as a problem really.. Not everyone can get FAFSA.  

For example, I don't qualify for it my parents make too much money according to the government. But my parents can't afford to send me to college they barely afford other important things like keeping gas in their cars or keeping the electric on. 

I have paid for most of my college by myself out of my own pocket while I was working 3 full time jobs to make ends meet to keep my apartment, electric, keep food in the apartment car insurance. I personally would never do a gofundme. I won't even go on welfare for food stamps when I needed them. But for some people that are out of options for all you know these people have full time jobs and are barely making ends meet and want to go to school to get a better job.


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 10, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> It does if you're begging for it.


I completely agree. If you really want something, you have to work your a** off to make it happen and asking random people for money is just wrong.  As a 21 year old, college student, working, EMT, volunteering, and paying for everything on my own, I will never ask random people for help pay for medic school.  I will be working my a** off and will try to get some scholarships, but otherwise have full plans to pay for it all on my own.  My parents have refused to help pay for any of my schooling, so I know how hard it is out there, but that's no excuse.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 10, 2015)

khaysley said:


> I don't see it as a problem really.. Not everyone can get FAFSA.
> 
> For example, I don't qualify for it my parents make too much money according to the government. But my parents can't afford to send me to college they barely afford other important things like keeping gas in their cars or keeping the electric on.
> 
> I have paid for most of my college by myself out of my own pocket while I was working 3 full time jobs to make ends meet to keep my apartment, electric, keep food in the apartment car insurance. I personally would never do a gofundme. I won't even go on welfare for food stamps when I needed them. But for some people that are out of options for all you know these people have full time jobs and are barely making ends meet and want to go to school to get a better job.




Unfortunately, a lot of people don't exhaust all options. I think what some of us are talking about are the people that don't even try to do it on their own. We're bothered by the people those that just want an easy way out..


----------



## khaysley (Aug 10, 2015)

I see. 

I think that people should have at least one full time job when they are trying to go to school before they do something like gofundme. A lot of people could afford it if they didnt pay for things that they didnt need like cable. I can understand internet because class stuff  you need internet.


----------



## smhee (Aug 10, 2015)

Ui  ik
I k


teedubbyaw said:


> Lol. Gofundme is a gateway for everyone now. Drives me nuts.





DEmedic said:


> People asking for handouts with gofundme to go to paramedic school make me sick.
> 
> Fill out a FAFSA form or get a part time job like the rest of us did.
> 
> Nobody owes you a living. Work for it.





Chewy20 said:


> I like free money. Where do I sign up


----------



## Tigger (Aug 11, 2015)

Household6 said:


> It's so fun to look around the classrooms after 8 weeks and guess who's schoolin' on their parents' dime...
> 
> I watched this gofundme to it's completion..


What exactly does this mean? Is it somehow bad that my parents were smart and set aside money for me to go to college since they wanted me to be successful? I worked my *** off in college because of that, and I learned a lot of things that have helped me get ahead in EMS for someone of my age and relative lack of experience. 

Please enlighten me. 

I'm working my way through paramedic school on my own but I could have never gone to where I got my undergrad without my parent's help and not have crippling student loan debt that would likely prevent me from going to medic school.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 11, 2015)

What do you see that makes your guesses correct?


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tigger said:


> What exactly does this mean? Is it somehow bad that my parents were smart and set aside money for me to go to college since they wanted me to be successful? I worked my *** off in college because of that, and I learned a lot of things that have helped me get ahead in EMS for someone of my age and relative lack of experience.
> 
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> I'm working my way through paramedic school on my own but I could have never gone to where I got my undergrad without my parent's help and not have crippling student loan debt that would likely prevent me from going to medic school.


Come on, it doesn't mean everyone.  But don't tell me that in all the classes you took you never saw someone who was obviously getting a free ride to whatever it was they were doing, didn't particularly care about the outcome because they had no real investment and had an attitude that reflected that.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 13, 2015)

This is ridiculous.

Man, I have an idea on how we can all get rich though!


----------



## LaceyA (Aug 14, 2015)

WOW, there a GoFundMe for everything now days! 
I work full time job at a hospital, part time for a IFT system and go to school and starting paramedic school in Jan. SO i will work my full time 8-5 job then go to class 4 nights a week from 5-10pm, and pick up some weekend shift at my EMS job plus be a wife and mom to a 6 year old who dances competitively! Talk about crazy and all this I still have to take out a loan to pay for school because we make too much according to FASA  so applying for scholarship and out of my own pocket here i come! 

I Think everyone needs to pursue every option before begging for a hand out- even then it a low and i would never even think about, like come on the rest of us work our butts off to pay for school why cant they?? SMH


----------



## EMT2015 (Aug 16, 2015)

LaceyA said:


> WOW, there a GoFundMe for everything now days!
> I work full time job at a hospital, part time for a IFT system and go to school and starting paramedic school in Jan. SO i will work my full time 8-5 job then go to class 4 nights a week from 5-10pm, and pick up some weekend shift at my EMS job plus be a wife and mom to a 6 year old who dances competitively! Talk about crazy and all this I still have to take out a loan to pay for school because we make too much according to FASA  so applying for scholarship and out of my own pocket here i come!
> 
> I Think everyone needs to pursue every option before begging for a hand out- even then it a low and i would never even think about, like come on the rest of us work our butts off to pay for school why cant they?? SMH



WOW!!!!!!  All I can say is: ROCK ON!!!!!


----------



## Tigger (Aug 16, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Come on, it doesn't mean everyone.  But don't tell me that in all the classes you took you never saw someone who was obviously getting a free ride to whatever it was they were doing, didn't particularly care about the outcome because they had no real investment and had an attitude that reflected that.


There were also plenty of people that knew they were taking on significant debt and still didn't engage much, all they wanted was that degree.


----------



## triemal04 (Aug 18, 2015)

Tigger said:


> There were also plenty of people that knew they were taking on significant debt and still didn't engage much, all they wanted was that degree.


It's not the not engaging with others, it's the "I don't care/why should I bother" attitude that a lot of people get when they have no stake in something.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> It's not the not engaging with others, it's the "I don't care/why should I bother" attitude that a lot of people get when they have no stake in something.


That's what I mean when I say not engaged...


----------

